# Anything to worry about?



## HJG (Jan 23, 2006)

Ladies

On Friday lunchtime, Saturday evening and twice yesterday I had a period of lower backache which went all around the my sides and under my bump.  I felt nauseous and like I needed the loo.  I feel that I need to be up and about and find rocking my pelvis helps.  It lasts about 10-15 minutes  

I am worried I may have a water infection (I've only ever had one but the back pain is very similar).  I am otherwise feeling fine, no temperature, headache (but I do have very swollen feet, ankles and legs).

I had my blood pressure etc checked last Wednesday and everything was normal.

Any suggestions?

HJG


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

A number of possibilities here....

A water infection as you have already mentioned..
The presenting part may be trying to engage into the pelvis
The cervix may be starting to ripen ready for labour

All of these may suggest that your babies are getting ready for their arrival but this does not necessarily mean you will go into labour imminently!

I think if you have anymore pains you should go and get checked out at the hospital.

I hope you have got your bags packed ready for hospital!  

Good luck

Jan


----------

